
Acoustic waves can monitor stiffness of living cells - el_duderino
http://news.mit.edu/2019/acoustic-waves-monitor-stiffness-living-cells-0211
======
tecleandor
FYI, there are techniques (mostly MRI or Ultrasound Elastography) to do this
on a bigger scale, for example, to check the elasticity of your thyroid.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elastography](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elastography)

